# البوم لمسني وقواني



## rameznabil (7 أبريل 2007)

http://forum.troplizm.com/index.php?showtopic=95&pid=429&st=0&#entry429

الشريط ده بجد حلو اوي و فيه ترانيم جامده موت
1-امسك يا رب ايدي 
2- لماذا جئت يا صاب
3- اسمع صراخي
4- جبار البأس
5- طلبتك
6-فوق الصليب
7- لمسني و قواني
8-ساعات
9- مهما كان اسري
10- سلام
اسمعوه و متنسوش تقولو لي رأيكم
لتحميل الشريط كاملا
http://www.4shared.com/file/31388612/f9cab37d/___.html?dirPwdVerified=f9287bcb


----------



## mhanna (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: البوم لمسني وقواني*

الرجاء اضافة كلمة المرور الخاصة بفك ضغط الملف


----------



## mhanna (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: البوم لمسني وقواني*

عفوا وجدتها .... شكرا


----------



## sparrow (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: البوم لمسني وقواني*

شكرا لتعبك
وجاري التحميل


----------



## TrueVine (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: البوم لمسني وقواني*

شكراً لأجل الشريط ده لأنى نفسى فيه أوى.
لكن للأسف جيت أنزله فوجدت أن الملف أترفع من على الموقع.
فأرجو رفعه مرة ثانية علشان أقدر أنزله.
الرب يعوضك


----------



## TrueVine (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: البوم لمسني وقواني*

أرجو أعادة رفع شريط لمسنى وقوانى لأن الرابط مش شغال.... ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## rameznabil (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: البوم لمسني وقواني*

sorry ya gama3a ana nseet  5ales el link here we sorry tany

wel pass www.troplizm.com


----------



## TrueVine (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: البوم لمسني وقواني*

Thank you so much... I have downloaded the tape. It's wonderful :big35: ​


----------



## liso (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: البوم لمسني وقواني*

الف شكر وربنا يعوضك بجد
اد ايه انا كان نفسى الاقى الشريط ده
اصلى بحبه مووووت


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: البوم لمسني وقواني*

*ميرسى جدا يا رامز على الشريط 
مجهود رائع...ربنا يعوضك خير
ومستنيين مشاركاتك اللى جاية*


----------



## mikoo (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*شريط لمسني و قواني شريط جميل اوى*

الشريط ده بجد حلو اوي و فيه ترانيم جامده موت
1-امسك يا رب ايدي 
2- لماذا جئت يا صاب
3- اسمع صراخي
4- جبار البأس
5- طلبتك
6-فوق الصليب
7- لمسني و قواني
8-ساعات
9- مهما كان اسري
10- سلام
اسمعوه و متنسوش تقولو لي رأيكم
لتحميل الشريط كاملا
http://www.4shared.com/file/31388612/f9cab37d/___.html?dirPwdVerified=f9287bcb


----------



## نيفين ثروت (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط المسني و قويني شريط جميل اووووووووووووووووووي*

ميرسى خالص خالص خالص


----------



## totty (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط المسني و قويني شريط جميل اووووووووووووووووووي*

_ميرسى لتعبك 
جارى التحميييييييل
ربنا يعوووضك_


----------



## نونة (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط المسني و قويني شريط جميل اووووووووووووووووووي*

شريط جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ميرسى على لشريط (العظييييييييييييييم)دة:Love_Mailbox::yahoo:


----------



## مينووو (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط المسني و قويني شريط جميل اووووووووووووووووووي*

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى خالص على الشريط الجميل ده:yahoo:


----------



## mina3338 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط المسني و قويني شريط جميل اووووووووووووووووووي*

شكرا علي الشريط وربنا يوعضك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط المسني و قويني شريط جميل اووووووووووووووووووي*

ثااااانكس ميكو​


----------



## manda7 (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم لمسني وقواني*

فااااااااااااااااااااااااان الباسورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررد
ارجو الرد بسرعة ؟؟؟


----------



## ginajoojoo (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم لمسني وقواني*



manda7 قال:


> فااااااااااااااااااااااااان الباسورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررد
> ارجو الرد بسرعة ؟؟؟



ده لينك الشريط 
http://rapidshare.com/files/21207138/lamasny_we_awany.rar

وده password
www.troplizm.com​


----------



## manda7 (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم لمسني وقواني*

الف الف شكر 
http://www.4shared.com/file/36868102/f5cee495/____.html
ترنيمة مهما ضعفي انتلكني بوربوينت مع صوت 
http://www.4shared.com/file/36546344/5dc46747/___.html
بعتة قولي بعتة بكااام بوربوينت مع صوت
http://www.4shared.com/file/35992483/5b82226d/____.html
انا محتاج لمسة روحك بوربوينت مع صوت
.http://www.4shared.com/file/35998629/2d8117f3/____.html
يسوع قالي انا حارسك بوربوينت مع صوت
http://www.4shared.com/file/35401196/9703fb09/___2_.html
المس ايدينا بوربوينت مع صوت
http://www.4shared.com/file/36869690/77f14f10/YA_MANTD3ONI_.html


----------



## manda7 (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم لمسني وقواني*

لو عايزين اكتر في كتيييييييييييييييييييييييرررررررررررر جدااااااااااااااااااااا
علي الجروب دة 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=9829191097


----------



## akmalfad (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم لمسني وقواني*

سلام السيدالمسيح معك يارامز 
نفسشى احمل البوم لمسنى وقوانى 
لية الرابط مش بيكمل


----------



## akmalfad (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم لمسني وقواني*

سلام الرب معكم
لماذا التحميل لا يكتمل بعد ان يصل الى اكثر من 80 %
الرجاء فى المسيح الاهتمام لاننا بنحب هذا الالبوم خالص 
ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم لمسني وقواني*



akmalfad قال:


> سلام الرب معكم
> لماذا التحميل لا يكتمل بعد ان يصل الى اكثر من 80 %
> الرجاء فى المسيح الاهتمام لاننا بنحب هذا الالبوم خالص
> ربنا يعوضكم



طب جرب كده اللينك ده 
http://www.mediafire.com/?6ztmqymzn2d
بنفس الباس وورد  www.troplizm.com
وانا بحاول ارفع الشريط بلينكات خاصة بالمنتدى..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم لمسني وقواني*

مرررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى  اوى  اوى  اوووووووووووووووووى


----------



## cizar33 (15 مايو 2008)

*شريط - لمسنى وقوانى -  جــــــــامد*

سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون مع جميعكم

النهارده جايبلكم شريط جامد جدا اسمه ( لمسنى وقوانى )

امسك يا رب ايدى : 
http://stabraammonastery.com/all4jesus/lamseny/emsek.mp3

اسمع صراخى :
http://stabraammonastery.com/all4jesus/lamseny/esma.mp3

فوق الصليب :
http://stabraammonastery.com/all4jesus/lamseny/fawq.mp3

جبار البأس :
http://stabraammonastery.com/all4jesus/lamseny/gaba.mp3

لمسنى وقوانى :
http://stabraammonastery.com/all4jesus/lamseny/lama.mp3

مهما كان أسرى :
http://stabraammonastery.com/all4jesus/lamseny/mahm.mp3

ساعات :
http://stabraammonastery.com/all4jesus/lamseny/sa3at.mp3

سلام :
http://stabraammonastery.com/all4jesus/lamseny/salam.mp3

يا صاحب :
http://stabraammonastery.com/all4jesus/lamseny/ya.mp3

هاتخسروا لم ما سمعتوش الشريط ده

أذكرونى فى صلواتكم​


----------



## cizar33 (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط ((  لمسنى وقوانى )) _ جــــــــامد*

معلش زودوا كمان الترنيمه دى عندكم

طلبتك :
http://stabraammonastery.com/all4jesus/lamseny/telbatk.mp3​


----------



## الانبا ونس (5 فبراير 2009)

*شريط جامد فعلا تعيش وتجيب تسلم الايادى ​*


----------



## Tota Christ (12 مارس 2009)

مرسى على الشريط الجميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## noone (2 أبريل 2009)

الرجاء اضافة كلمة المرور الخاصة بفك ضغط الملف


----------



## beshoo12345678 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

ana nazilt el sheriit bas 3ashan afok elda5t by2olli lazim ada5al el password we msh rady yetfakk !!


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2009)

ميررررررسى على الشريط 
جارى التحميل ....
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

